# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Cost of installing Cavity Doors

## Thomdom

Hi, 
We need two cavity sliding doors installed. One will be installed into an existing door frame while the other will be a new opening into the currently external laundry. 
How much should I expect to pay to have this work done? 
I have been quoted the following: 
Supply & fit two new cavity sliders.
Create opening.
Structural work will be required. 
Total including GST $3,696 
Bearing in mind this is just one small component of the work we are intending to have done, this seems very expensive to me. 
What sort of structural work is required?
I am in Sydney.  
Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 
Cheers
Mark

----------


## dib

There is a chunk of work if the wall where the opening is being made larger is load bearing.  This involves putting a new lintel above the opening and making sure the house/building doesnt fall down while doing it.  If the laundry is currently external it's bound to load bearing.  If its not load bearing then it very straight forward.  Make sure you get a few quotes.

----------


## Cameron

Cavity Units vary in price but a good quality unit will be around $150.00 eac. (4 wheel carrier, stainless steel bearings) and that is for a standard size.
The doors range in price from $30.00 to $200.00.
To install a door in an existing cavity unit including fitting hardware $150.00 each.
Door jambs, mouldings and trims internally $65.00 externally could be over $200.00.
Hardware - sliding handle $30.00 to $80.00.
A painter for a day $570.00
Internal Wall plasterer and plaster $700.00
The Laundry door as stated above is a hairy one. To many variables - just keep away from the cowboys when seeking quotes. 
A set of house plans should identify load bearing walls, however caution is neccesary as builders often ammend the construction with out having the drawings changed.

----------

